# Make your WinXP still safer ! Plug these holes !



## anandk (Jun 30, 2005)

apart from the usual measures like : 
install SP2. install all updates from autopatcher or the microsoft site;
turn on winxp firewall and pop-up blocker; install a good antivirus like avast or avg; install 2 good anti-spywares like ms anti-spy and adaware;
etc;

u can also disable addl security threats. 
here are some additional holes which you can plug up, to boost your
security & privacy :

disable windows potentially annoying, built-in spam receiving
messenger Services (not to be mixed up with msn msngr)

disable 'Universal Plug-n-Play", windows potentially exploitable 
networking capability, which can expose your computer to internet 
attacks.

disable the very powerful DCOM system, allows pieces of your computer 
to be remotely activated across the Internet. (does not affext sp2 users)
it is always enabled in Windows systems by default. use the GRC DCOMbobulator.

freeware utilities assissting all the above, and more, can be downloaded from *grc.com/freepopular.htm 

u may like to disable several other of the other of these services:

MediaPlayer automatic updates, player identification. sending usage/
error reports to microsoft, 
disabling ie6 authentication, 
disabling officexp error reports, 
disabling certain services, 
disabling msn messenger,
disabling remote desktop/registry support
etc, etc.

all these and some more very interesting preventive measures & options 
are availble in these excellent utilities

XP-AntiSpy v 3.94
click *xp-antispy.org/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/

SafeXP v 1.5.3.21
click *www.theorica.net/safexp.htm

Xpy 0.8.12
click *nsis.whyeye.org/                 

The Computer Security Tool
*www.computersecuritytool.com/


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 30, 2005)

cool


----------



## anandk (Aug 18, 2005)

i m really impressed with The Computer Security Tool.  8) 

after using it; where earlier on my anti-virus used to stop the virii on infected sites, now i think the windows settings itself stopped them dead in their tracks, even b4 my ZASS detected them !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

see this :
*img369.imageshack.us/img369/6208/zoneattacks6nz.th.jpg
Just see the total no of intruisons, and all that within 3 days, was busy playin with hackers...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 22, 2005)

Cool thankx man


----------



## anandk (Aug 22, 2005)

zass is great, no doubt. i never go to the nett without having it on !


----------



## Paneer (Aug 27, 2005)

Use WinXp manager, the ultimate tool


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

for security ?
zone's the best one out there...


----------



## anandk (Aug 28, 2005)

Paneer said:
			
		

> Use WinXp manager, the ultimate tool


winxp manager is not a security tool. it is an optimizer. and i really woudlnt trust its registry cleaner, so do pls be careful.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

Zone alarm with microsoft anti spyware beta are the best !!!


----------



## nikhilrao (Nov 9, 2006)

AVG AntiSpyware has this XPY inbilt in it. So its bcoms a great combo


----------



## anandk (Feb 15, 2007)

must update :

'SecureXP - A Windows XP Security Guide' is a cool guide to Improve Windows XP's Security on computers not connected to a Domain. Worth a dekho !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 15, 2007)

zone alarm having in-build ant-spyware


----------

